# Big fat squinters! Two different tests



## LillyFleur

I’ve been getting ridiculously faint shadows on the internet cheapie tests for the last few days and remembered I had another test upstairs so did that and I can see faint lines on both! Ahhhh. (Note: I did take the second test out of its casing so not sure if that could have changed the result) period is late and I’m very crampy.

Thoughts!?! I don’t even know what to think.


----------



## Mummy23beauts

I do see lines hun.. maybe try a digital with you being past af?


----------



## Bevziibubble

Lines are catching my eye too. Good luck :)


----------



## mummy_smurf2b

I see lines


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I see faint lines!Good luck x


----------



## LillyFleur

Ahhh! Will have to retest tomorrow and see what it’s like, only have internet cheapies left. If I’m still getting faint lines I’ll get a FRER on Friday.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## LillyFleur

Still a squinter, but not much :( awful tests. Still no period.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope that you get an outcome soon <3


----------



## LillyFleur

Still no period, took a FRER on Friday morning and nothing. Taken one today and definitely a thin line, no idea if it’s an evap or not!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## LillyFleur

Thank you! This is another pic. Wish I hadn’t used up all my internet cheapies now as I could use them!


----------



## Mummy23beauts

Aww hun frer are giving a lot of ladies a line even when not pregnant.. I hope you get some answers soon. Maybe request a blood draw?


----------



## LillyFleur

Omg ladies I’ve just taken another test as not drank anything today yet as been busy this is at 5 mins!


----------



## LillyFleur

The frer has some colour to it but I’ve taken a clear blue and BFN. I’m so confused


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it!!


----------



## LillyFleur

I don’t know why the clear blue was neg! :( I’ve gone to the shop to get more FRER


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your next test


----------



## LillyFleur

They didn’t have any FRER :( so going to order some on Prime for tomorrow


----------



## LillyFleur

Well I’ve tested on clear blue, one IC I found and an own brand supermarket one and all BFN :cry:


----------



## Deethehippy

LillyFleur said:


> Well I’ve tested on clear blue, one IC I found and an own brand supermarket one and all BFN :cry:

FRER are meant to be the most sensitive at 6miu. You may just be too early for the Clearblue which I think is 25miu. Good luck.


----------

